# Questions about loft for first time builder.



## luckdragon987 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello all,

I am currently interested in getting into pigeons for sport and fun with my daughter. I have secured 10 birds for my loft when it is built. I plan on breeding these birds once I have them. I want a simple loft with a nice aviary off the front with simple traps. My main question is how big the loft should be ... and how many sections need to be in it for breeding and later flying. The pigeons are racing homers btw. From what I have read it would be advisable to have a seperate section of the loft for breeders and flyers, and maybe even weening. 

Thanks in advance for any answers.

Luck


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Dont know how much room you got but I would go minimum 8x8 divided down the middle one side being flyers and the others breeders...however i am sure there are probably others out there making it happen with less space...pigeons to need to have there space and not be over crowded...i would be sure to have atleast the number of perches to accomadate the number of birds, infact the more perches the merrier since next year and the year after you will proabbly have added to your family of pigeons. You can look at my photo album on my profile and look at my lofts...i have a breeding loft and racing loft...but if i had my way i would also have a loft just for youngbirds...but its not nessary as long as your willing to deal with some headaches of havng YB's and OB's togather. Other than that as long as it gets good sunlight, stays dry, and good ventelation you should be good to go.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Howdy wellcome to PT

They say you need 2 sq. ft of floor space per bird, with 5 pairs of breeders it wont be long and you will have more. You would need 2 maybe 3 sections. That way you can seperate your birds after 2 or 3 rounds. How big of a loft to build depends on how many you plan to breed.
Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome to Pigeon talk Luck!

From my experience you want to go with about 2 sq ft per bird. This will give them ample space in the loft to move around since they are racing homers. 

10 birds means 5 pairs if they are equally sexed and that equals to a lot of baby pigeons in a short amount of time and once they get going they don't stop unless you keep tabs on them.

This means you need to build a fairly large loft to start with if you plan on breeding the 5 pairs out. I would start with an 8' x 12' if you have the room and if you continue to breed your 5 pairs then be prepared to extend or build another loft. Don't mean to scare you but I've heard and seen a lot of horror stories with people with over crowded lofts and eventually loosing all their birds to disease or just giving up the hobby/sport!

2 sections would be great, one for breeding and one for flying. If you want to get really serious then start with 3 sections, breeding, flying and youngbirds section for weening.

You can find many useful ideas about loft building in the loft section of this forum. Read through them and learn all you can about spacing and ventalation.

Good planning is the key! And you'll be on your way to strong and healthy birds that you and you daughter can enjoy!

Good luck and don't forget to show us pictures! We enjoy them around here.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome please view my public profile and go to my album and use will see my loft sizes, or you can also go www.pigeon.org go to showcase loft and they have some great designs of lofts there. Also look for the beginners loft design they have a great and inexpensive loft design there built by www.redroselofts.com Hope this help


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

My small Loft 6 X 16 3 sections plus feed room


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sky....that is not a small loft...6 x 16 is pretty huge. Nice loft!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Goldenboy--yes its kinda small--When I raced pigeons [ for 31 years ] I had an 8 X 24 --5 sections.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

You can do some serious flying with 8 x 24 with 5 sections! I can only dream about having that much loft space right now....

I hope to have room to be able to do that someday. Right now I'm flying in a 4 D x 8 W x 6 H and breeding in a 4 D x 6 W x 6 H with 6 stalls.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

sky tx said:


> My small Loft 6 X 16 3 sections plus feed room


Isn't your loft one of those "add a rooms"? GREAT idea!


----------



## luckdragon987 (Feb 22, 2010)

thx for all the input ... i think I am about set on a 12x8 split into 2 6x8 sections. don't really have the money atm to go beyond that. is it best to just split it in half? or should one side be smaller etc.?


----------

